
The Gap Between the Haves and Have-Nots of Tech Widens - elorant
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/technology/google-earnings-big-tech.html
======
stopads
It's a bit surreal having multiple trillion dollar companies all of a sudden.
Meanwhile, the tent city that used to just be under the bridge near downtown
keeps spreading, it's up to a few hundred tents spread across almost two
blocks now.

Not sure why I keep thinking about those two things together.

